# UKBFF Scottish 2009



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

email from davy mcgrath..

HI EVERYONE.

This is a wee quick email to confirm the date for the UKBFF Scottish Championships 2009.The venue will remain at Paisley Town Hall, and the date for next years show is confirmed as May 16th 2009.

Hope to see you all there.

Many kind regards,Davy.

David McGrathMD PlanetBodyBuild (Fitness & Nutrition)16a Broomlands Street, Paisley,Renfrewshire PA1 2LUOfficial Promoter of the UKBFF Scottish Bodybuilding Championships.

Visit: www.planetbodybuildonline.co.uk

The above copied and pasted from avrils site www.rippedglutes.com

Our gym Enterprise Health and Fitness will be sponsoring one of the classes. Davy is a great bloke and really keen to make the show a success. We would like to see more women in particular take part this year- Im based near Glasgow and would be happy to help advise anyone with the requirements of bodyfitness or physique for this show. There's always a great atmosphere at scottish shows, so come on girls!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Competed the last 2 years at Davy's Event, it sure is well organised. Great atmosphere as you say Liz. Although next year i'll be watching instead of competing. 

Look out for the fat guy with burgers and irn bru in toe. lol.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its a fantastic show with argueably the best atmosphere of any of the scottish shows,i'll be onstage (trying) to defend my heavyweight title


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> its a fantastic show with argueably the best atmosphere of any of the scottish shows,i'll be onstage (trying) to defend my heavyweight title


ill be cheering u on dude. :thumb:

In fact me and Ramsay might be the ones waving buckfast at you, :whistling:

Geo


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

weeman said:


> its a fantastic show with argueably the best atmosphere of any of the scottish shows,i'll be onstage (trying) to defend my heavyweight title


You going to do the UK Finals this time Bri?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Been there the last 2 years spectating. This year the crowd was fantastic...full house and the standard was very high.

I will be cheering my local geezers on...Wee Man & Geo  .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PRL said:


> You going to do the UK Finals this time Bri?


am giving it some serious thought mate,more so because of this new weight class that their bringing in,only other thing that puts me off is i really want to do the nabba britain and as you know i will lose my ukbff qualification if i do that which means either doing another qualifier nearer to the final and hope i get thru or do one straight after the nabba.

course if they would just bloody lift the rule then problem would be solved lol

what about you mate?



Team1 said:


> Been there the last 2 years spectating. This year the crowd was fantastic...full house and the standard was very high.
> 
> I will be cheering my local geezers on...Wee Man & Geo  .


cheers mate,will be turning up leagues sharper this year no question,i want to keep a hold of my title


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

days show is a good one.

i like the fact its a run-through to.

should be a couple of good guest spots too.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

weeman said:


> am giving it some serious thought mate,more so because of this new weight class that their bringing in,only other thing that puts me off is i really want to do the nabba britain and as you know i will lose my ukbff qualification if i do that which means either doing another qualifier nearer to the final and hope i get thru or do one straight after the nabba.
> 
> course if they would just bloody lift the rule then problem would be solved lol
> 
> what about you mate?


I know must be a nightmare up there for you lot that wanna do both.

Had a chat with a few people and my mentor and have decided to knock NABBA on the head.

As you said, with the new U100kg class makes it more open. Plus I'd love to be the running to be the first U100kg UK Champion


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

PRL said:


> I know must be a nightmare up there for you lot that wanna do both.
> 
> Had a chat with a few people and my mentor and have decided to knock NABBA on the head.
> 
> As you said, with the new U100kg class makes it more open. Plus I'd love to be the running to be the first U100kg UK Champion


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I should be doing it.....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you will be missy......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmmm yeah I know. Jst lacking motivation today lol.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I might do this too.............

Infact I KNOW im doing it LOL.


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

have the guest spots been announced?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Delhi said:


> I might do this too.............
> 
> Infact I KNOW im doing it LOL.


will also be shouting for you dude. :thumb:

geo


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Where do you train wee man?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

zara are you doing physique?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Where do you train wee man?


He trains down at the Auchinharvie dude. Ayrshire.

Like 5mins drive from me.

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oops sorry team1,yeah as geo says mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Geo said:


> He trains down at the Auchinharvie dude. Ayrshire.
> 
> Like 5mins drive from me.
> 
> Geo


Get your wanton eyes off ma man, you bitch!!!! 

Wont be doing it next year unless santa gives me 20lb of lean tissue - will be there though, just look for the fat guy with the 4-pack of Tennants Super lol

Later edit: that last bit could actually apply to just about anyone in Scotland


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Get your wanton eyes off ma man, you bitch!!!!
> 
> Wont be doing it next year unless santa gives me 20lb of lean tissue - will be there though, just look for the fat guy with the 4-pack of Tennants Super lol
> 
> Later edit: that last bit could actually apply to just about anyone in Scotland


Your Man??? Mmmmm???? Im Planning on stealing your bitch and making him all mine. Mu ha ha ha ha ha. :whistling:

Tennants Super eh, well i'll be beside you with some bucky, im sure that will be a great mixture. Gimi some o that Beer, greedy fud. Ok only if i can have a gobble o yer Bucky. 

Geo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Geo said:


> Your Man??? Mmmmm???? Im Planning on stealing your bitch and making him all mine. Mu ha ha ha ha ha. :whistling:
> 
> Tennants Super eh, well i'll be beside you with some bucky, im sure that will be a great mixture. Gimi some o that Beer, greedy fud. Ok only if i can have a gobble o yer Bucky.
> 
> Geo


Deal mate, lol, your on Pringles/Dorito's duty lol!

(ps you can have brian, he's nowhere near as tight as he was, like a melted wellington boot to be perfectly honest  )


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Deal mate, lol, your on Pringles/Dorito's duty lol!
> 
> (ps you can have brian, he's nowhere near as tight as he was, like a melted wellington boot to be perfectly honest  )


PMSL

Was thinking more of Dohnuts TBH, got a real craving for them. But i suppose we can manage to polish off a few packs of pringles and Dorito's.

Ah balls to that then, if he aint tight it aint worth it. We can sell him. :thumb:

Make enough to pay for the Pringles i reckon. 

Geo


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

So, as im now living down south after 12 years in Edinburgh I can still come up 'out of area' to do this show as its UKBFF?

In fact I may just come up to share the Tennants Super with you Ramsay and have a laugh. I dont have many mates down here, lol.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ah fook,if you come up am defo getting my weight into the under 90kg class next year then lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> zara are you doing physique?


Maaaaaybe............., :innocent:



RS2007 said:


> Deal mate, lol, your on Pringles/Dorito's duty lol!


Feck..... save some for me when am finished eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

You lot on the pawn and cocktail Pringle trail again???????? lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> You lot on the prawn and cocktail Pringle trail again???????? lol


haha you remember that hey....?

Its funny the stupid nonsense that goes on at diet time... I think there is a whole landfill site in ayrshire dedicated solely to empty prawn cocktail pringles tubes  Not so in Edinburgh.... I had a falling out with them....


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Is anyone planning to do the Classic class? or know anyone who is?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Origin said:


> Is anyone planning to do the Classic class? or know anyone who is?


i would of done classic, but i forgot they had this class this year. Doh, Still a good year and a half out after competing last 2 years will do me good.

Geo


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Who are they?

I just read through this again and I'd like to state for the record I hate RS and Geo with a passion for all their food chat..... cnuts :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

KJW said:


> The main event is Flex Lewis, got an email from PBB at the start of the week confirming it as there had been long-running negotiations.
> 
> FLEX LEWIS!
> 
> ...


Oh really.... good stuff.

Flex is a nice boy


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who are they?
> 
> I just read through this again and I'd like to state for the record I hate RS and Geo with a passion for all their food chat..... cnuts :cursing:


Ha ha, sorry Sweeti. Although i wont say that im tucking into some chunky chips and steak just now, O wait i just did. :thumb:

TBH is does feel kinda strange this year not dieting, as i was in the same boat as you last year.

x


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

KJW said:


> The main event is Flex Lewis, got an email from PBB at the start of the week confirming it as there had been long-running negotiations.
> 
> FLEX LEWIS!
> 
> ...


FLEX LWEIS is the Guest poser, are you kidding??

BRILLIANT...

cant wait now


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Geo said:


> Ha ha, sorry Sweeti. Although i wont say that im tucking into some chunky chips and steak just now, O wait i just did. :thumb:
> 
> TBH is does feel kinda strange this year not dieting, as i was in the same boat as you last year.
> 
> x


Oh well - I am having chicken and brown rice so GIUY.... bet you're jealous now


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh well - I am having chicken and brown rice so GIUY.... bet you're jealous now


Na no really,

Iv got mint choc chip for afters hahahaha.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh well - I am having chicken and brown rice so GIUY.... bet you're jealous now


Nice, i've just eaten a nice big roast with chicken and beef. Even had some apple pie as dessert, yum


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Geo said:


> Na no really,
> 
> Iv got mint choc chip for afters hahahaha.


Oh yuk how disgusting......  :whistling:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm absolutely gutted, got an exam that day so won't be able to go. Was hoping to get a feel for competing etc see if it's for me and some real inspiration


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

flex, venetia gloux, and daz ball are all guesting


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

venetia has had to pull out from what i hear liz,i think malika is guesting instead?


----------

